# Best wine kit for a sweet red wine!



## BeginnerMark (Jul 3, 2015)

manischewitz wine or king David sacramental wine is very sweet and light red wine! I want to make a wine that is close to that! Any suggestions? I want to avoid using grapes from scratch. Any good kits to use? 
Thanks 
Mark


----------



## brewbush (Jul 3, 2015)

How about making wine with Welches grape juice? It is pretty easy and may get you the taste you are looking for. The recipe is on the forum. 

If you want to do a kit the Orchard Breezin or Island mist kits are 5 gallon sweet wines, but different flavors you can choose from. Only other sweet wine I can think of is the Cab Franc Ice wine kit, I have this aging and so far I really enjoy it.


----------



## BeginnerMark (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks brewbush!


----------



## Thig (Jul 3, 2015)

You can sweeten any red wine to the level of sweetness you like. Just because a lot of people drink red wine on the dry side doesn't mean you have to. I always say drink what you like and don't worry about the "rules." Just remember to add sorbate after fermentation before you add any sugar.


----------



## JimmyT (Jul 3, 2015)

I agree with both thig and brew wash except for The orchard breezin and island mist kits are 6 gallon kits not 5.


----------



## Rodnboro (Jul 3, 2015)

Maybe check out Danger Dave's Dragon Blood. It's easy, quick, and is good sweet.


----------



## BeginnerMark (Jul 3, 2015)

Thig! Your coming through for me again thanks so much for you help! The kits usually include the sorbet  

jimmyT yea I knew it was 6 gallons because I searched it before  thanks for pointing it out! I'm getting a 6 gallon carboy anyways so I'm set 

Rodnboro I'll take that into consideration! Thanks!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 3, 2015)

JimmyT said:


> I agree with both thig and brew wash except for The orchard breezin and island mist kits are 6 gallon kits not 5.



That depends on where they are from! 5 UK gallons = 6 US gallons = 23 L = 30 bottles. (All "= signs" are approximate, but close.)


----------



## BeginnerMark (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes agreed


----------



## BeginnerMark (Jul 3, 2015)

But the kits JimmyT was talking about are 6 U.S. Gallons so he's [emoji108]


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 3, 2015)

BeginnerMark said:


> But the kits JimmyT was talking about are 6 U.S. Gallons so he's [emoji108]



My point was that perhaps Brewbush meant 5 UK gallons, and was therefore not incorrect.


----------



## BeginnerMark (Jul 3, 2015)

Oh I understand forgive me. I was confused because the kits said U.S. Gallons on the boxes sorry


----------



## cpfan (Jul 3, 2015)

BeginnerMark said:


> Oh I understand forgive me. I was confused because the kits said U.S. Gallons on the boxes sorry


Kit boxes usually say 6 US gallons, and 23 litres. Many Canadians refer to them both (correctly) as 5 Imperial gallons.

Steve


----------



## JimmyT (Jul 4, 2015)

I didn't even think about that. I guess I need to slow down when I'm checking the forum and replying( when I'm at work and not supposed to be on my phone[emoji15])


----------



## BeginnerMark (Jul 4, 2015)

JimmyT! Who needs work when you have WINE lol JK I'm not liable if you quit your job[emoji23]


----------



## brewbush (Jul 4, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> My point was that perhaps Brewbush meant 5 UK gallons, and was therefore not incorrect.



Meant 6 U.S. Gal. Had beer batch size on the brain


----------



## JimmyT (Jul 4, 2015)

BeginnerMark said:


> JimmyT! Who needs work when you have WINE lol JK I'm not liable if you quit your job[emoji23]




Lol, I wish it could be all wine and no work but the bills aren't going to pay themselves!


----------

